# paphiopedilum philippinense



## bigleaf (Mar 26, 2017)

paphiopedilum philippinense


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2017)

very nice and look at those roots!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you. It's underpot (3.25 inch) and underwater. But it's flowering so maybe next time it will bloom better.


----------



## troy (Mar 26, 2017)

Love the long dark straight petals!!


----------



## Stone (Mar 27, 2017)

That is one of the nicest I've ever seen. Wonderful flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you. It's underpot (3.25 inch) and underwater.



An aquatic Paph? LOL


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 27, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> An aquatic Paph? LOL



LOL, I meant under watering and under potting.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks very promising to me. Take care of it please


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 27, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> LOL, I meant under watering and under potting.



Don't worry, I knew what you meant LOL

What variety of phil is this? It looks like it's on the large size (granted it's hard to tell), but it only has 4 flowers. I know the characteristics used to differentiate the varieties seem very subjective to me, but the plant looks to be somewhat intermediate between laevigatum and roebelenii.

I concur with others, though, the roots are amazing. I may need to cut back on how often I water my phils and see if they improve.


----------



## JAB (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry but those roots outshine the flowers!! What do you do to get those??


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 27, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> What variety of phil is this? It looks like it's on the large size (granted it's hard to tell), but it only has 4 flowers. I know the characteristics used to differentiate the varieties seem very subjective to me, but the plant looks to be somewhat intermediate between laevigatum and roebelenii.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with others, though, the roots are amazing. I may need to cut back on how often I water my phils and see if they improve.





This is Paphiopedilum (philippinense 'Mercury' SM/TPS X philippinense 'MH-2' BM/TPS).



Here is another one with nice roots that I have for sale on ebay. I have a few of these. Because of under-watering, these plants must be really thirsty to grow a lot of roots.







I grow these in bright light. Clear pots help me see when not to water. 

Flowers are fairly fresh. The petals do get longer and will twist more in days to come.

I will update photo when all the flowers are opened.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 28, 2017)

Another flowering plant.


----------



## gego (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks like typical roebelenii to me. You can get up to seven or even nine flowers with this variety. Nice flowers, congrats. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2017)

you are growing them masterfully


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2017)

Anymore petal twisting on your first posted philie? Any clue on how many buds forming on your Ebay plant?


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 30, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Anymore petal twisting on your first posted philie? Any clue on how many buds forming on your Ebay plant?





Yup. Here it is. Updated photo from this morning. Oldest flower is more twisted.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 21, 2017)

Photo update now that all 4 flowers have opened and mature. 

Paphiopedilum philippinense


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2017)

excellent spike characteristics


----------



## blondie (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice I do like tis species with good colours always a stunner


----------



## GuRu (Apr 24, 2017)

Lovely phillies with a extraordinary root system, your culture is very impressive.


----------

